# Depressed, Missed Event due to crowds!



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

I just wonder how many of you would have missed half an event under these circumstances too?I had tickets for a two day gathering this weekend. 7500 women showed up. The restroom lines were so long, my friends had to actually leave the hall and go across and down the street to another building. I made it through one night, and I lost money and lost out on a wonderful event because I was too worried to go back the next day.I have fibromyalgia too, and the metal chairs just did me in.Normally, I dont have panic attacks anymore, but standing out in the sun, watching paramedics come to pick up some people who passed out, and then seeing those restroom lines--well, I couldnt do it.I'm just venting really, but wondering if I am just a big chicken or would this bother even people without IBS?


----------



## 16712 (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't have any advice, but I'm sorry you missed the event. I'm still learning what Fibromyalgia is, but it must be tough for you with both IBS and that.Something that has helped me deal with IBS is telling my friends about it. Most of them already knew what IBS is, so I didn't have to explain much. It felt a little embarrassing but my friends were fine with it. Most already knew "something" was wrong with my health, but weren't sure if they should ask or not.


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Been there, done that .... it really stinks !







Wish I had some good advice for ya ... sometimes I get so mad at myself - it seems that I ruin alot of my fun (plus everyone else's that I'm with) with stressing out about ibs/bathrooms. At least you had one good day ! Gotta keep looking on the bright side


----------



## Kelly_K (May 15, 2007)

I too have been there done that. I had bought a ticket to a Bon Jovi concert, that I was going to with some friends. After having panic attacks one day last July, I had to sell my ticket to one of my friends because the thought of having another panic attack, while in a crowded place...well let's just say it scared me. Then I got depressed over it. I still have my anxious days now thanks to IBS, but sometimes what works for me is positive self-help. I just make sure to have some quiet time to myself and I just keep saying to myself, "I will NOT let fear or panic run my life." Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. But it's worth a try. My mother often calls me a chicken, or a wuss. I KNOW I AM NOT! I have a legitimate medical condition causing my panic/anxiety. All I can say is hang in there, and though it's hard, try to think positive. I hope the next event you go to will be a more pleasant experience


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Emma - I don't think you are being a chicken at all - fair play to you for having a go - at least you can say you went. I'm very lucky - my IBS symptoms are only very mild - I'm no expert at all on Fib (oh god, can't even spell it) - but if you weren't comfortable in that situation - well then, you did summat about it - don't beat yourself up - I personally think you are a brave lady for "giving it a go".I wish you well, sorry, don't have anything helpful to offer - other than, give yourself a pat on t'back for trying.Sue xxx


----------

